# Got schooled on snake id



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 13, 2017)

Do you know what he is? He thought he was hiding...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 13, 2017)

rat snake


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks similar to one I saw in our neighborhood this week.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks like a black racer.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 14, 2017)

nchillbilly said:


> looks like a black racer.



x 2


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2017)

It is a black racer.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks similar to one I saw in our neighborhood this week.

Got one out of our warehouse 2 weeks ago, the markings on the B&W pic are about the same, and the head is a lil bit triangular. Almost mistook the one I saw as a copperhead in the low light of the warehouse


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Great pics,,,, you must have been pretty close,,,, never seen a black racer or rat snake,,,, have seen lots of blue racers here,,,, eat mice,,,, that's a good thing,,,,


----------



## lightbulbsms (Jun 14, 2017)

It is a black racer. 
http://srelherp.uga.edu/snakes/colcon.htm


----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 14, 2017)

Picked up one of those for the first and last time many years ago. They have no trepidation about bitting at all.


----------



## EuroTech (Aug 2, 2017)

I think Black Rat Snake because the underbelly is white and on a black racer it is blue. Just my two cent's !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 3, 2017)

EuroTech said:


> I think Black Rat Snake because the underbelly is white and on a black racer it is blue. Just my two cent's !



This one just has a white chin like almost every black racer I've ever seen. Black rat has the entire underbelly white with blotches. The head is different on a rat snake, too.


----------



## Horridus (Aug 11, 2017)

Zero doubt, that's a Black Racer. Ratsnake head morphology is very different, also Racers have smooth scales with a satiny finish. Ratsnakes have keeled scales and a glossy finish.


----------



## chill15 (Aug 15, 2017)

Coach whip AKA Black racer


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2017)

Coach whip and black racer are two separate snakes.


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Coach whip and black racer are two separate snakes.




Eggzackly.


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Oct 13, 2017)

*Lucky*

I got lucky with this shot. He was hanging out and liked the camera.


----------

